# Puppy-Kicking PCs, OOC, part 2



## Telsar (Aug 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not really sure, but knowing her she's not one to do something OOC to simply meet up...  I know that in AIM she had talked about T'aria taking over the town's thief’s guide.  So I guess it was just the very vague we will all meet back up that we all sort of had...  (T'aria is going to need help if she does decide to go that route)
> 
> 
> I didn't really think we where all on the same time frame... Are we?




T'aria, Accalon, and Aligor all stayed in town and rested, putting them all at relatively the same time (currently late afternoon).  The rest left town, set up camp, and rested, so their fight with the 'stick puppet' was closer to sundown, and now, for them, it's the next morning.

As for T'aria, I kind of thought she had that idea.  I remember she suggested staying in town and basically becoming the power group Mordrin thinks you're trying to be.  But no one went with it, and I wasn't sure if she'd try that on her own, or possibly with Accalon.  But then, she's disguising herself and leaving the Inn, so she probably means to get back with the group and go to the ruins.  I'll find some way to keep everyone occupied.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 5, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> T'aria, Accalon, and Aligor all stayed in town and rested, putting them all at relatively the same time (currently late afternoon).  The rest left town, set up camp, and rested, so their fight with the 'stick puppet' was closer to sundown, and now, for them, it's the next morning.




Okay, that's pretty much what I thought, and you might want to be more worried about Accalon as I have the habbit of enjoying RPing over combat so Accalon might have more roleplaying to do over GFA. 

(I started a game in November of last year and have only seen combat once and it was pretty much forced, and railroaded upon my character... Sorry Isida, but it was, it's okay it all worked out quite wonderfully didn't it.  )

Honestly, Telsar, did the move of hiding in Loni's room ever occur to you before Accalon did it?  (If I do stuff like that and your not sure where I'm going with it drop a note, I trust your DMing and I'm more than happy to tell you what my plans are.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 6, 2004)

Telsar, hey replied to that email... less questions, very few to be honest, but it should tell you more of where I'm going...  Though it might be lost in my ramblings.


----------



## Telsar (Aug 7, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, hey replied to that email... less questions, very few to be honest, but it should tell you more of where I'm going...  Though it might be lost in my ramblings.




I replied to your reply.   I see your long-term goals, and I say... very cool. But, in the short term, I need to know when/if Accalon plans to see the party; but maybe you haven't decided yet, and will base it on RPing at Brie's.  I'm mainly curious what Accalon would be doing the next morning, when Lydia (and whoever goes with her) meets with Aligor.  If Accalon would be on hand for that, I need to speed up what we're doing at Brie's.  But if you planned to meet later, in the forest, or not meet at all, then I can keep doing both simultaneously.  I know, no real plans were made, so, um, just make up a plan.  Or say there isn't one, and decide where you might be in the morning.


Edit: Just had a thought.  Have you guys ever seen, in a PBP game, two scenes at different points in time going on (like right now, with Accalon and Brie's, T'aria at the well, and the next morning with potentially everyone else), where a character is in multiple scenes?  In other words, have Accalon at the meeting (if he wanted) and still continue at Brie's as a sort of simultaneous flashback?  Doing it like that might be confusing, but at the same time, I wouldn't have to stall one part to let another part catch up.  The player and DM would have to make sure nothing happened in either scene that contradicted the other.  Anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 7, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> In the short term, I need to know when/if Accalon plans to see the party; but maybe you haven't decided yet, and will base it on RPing at Brie's.




It really depends upon the RPing, and or what's going on with the breaking glasss.    



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> I'm mainly curious what Accalon would be doing the next morning, when Lydia (and whoever goes with her) meets with Aligor.  If Accalon would be on hand for that, I need to speed up what we're doing at Brie's.



I have plans on Accalon being there but I'm not sure, I'm all for speeding it up if your talking about more posts, less so if your talking about brushing things but I find both agreeable. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Edit: Just had a thought.  Have you guys ever seen, in a PBP game, two scenes at different points in time going on (like right now, with Accalon and Brie's, T'aria at the well, and the next morning with potentially everyone else), where a character is in multiple scenes?



Not sure...  Wait I have different board, it was/is for an M&M game.  The future selves know that they made a huge error in judgment but it hasn't happened yet...  There past version of themselves are in the process of doing it...  It's interesting, yet weird, but I'm not involved in it that game so I can really speak from experience...



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> In other words, have Accalon at the meeting (if he wanted) and still continue at Brie's as a sort of simultaneous flashback?  Doing it like that might be confusing, but at the same time, I wouldn't have to stall one part to let another part catch up.




I would be willing to do it for the good of the game, I think I can handle it. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> The player and DM would have to make sure nothing happened in either scene that contradicted the other.  Anyone have thoughts on this?



I sort of dislike the lack of repercussions but Accalon’s plans would need lots of involved RPing with a couple of NPC so it could very well be done without to much if any threat of combat…  Or long term serious repercussions as I said I’m good at avoiding fights.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 7, 2004)

Boone said:
			
		

> Heard some people talking; they’re calling last night the ‘Night of Bloody Terror’.



Haha!  We're doing our job!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 7, 2004)

Telsar, hey I added some OOC to Accalon's last post, basically in the hopes of avoiding an extra post on both are parts.  

This part was added:
If Bea doesn’t have any obvious warning about the room Accalon will slow move up upon it while keeping Bea behind him.  Actually if the stairs going down is between him and the door he will tell Bea to stop advancing and wait at the top of the stairs.  If the stairs are beyond the door, he will wait till he’s “contained” whatever is in the room and then order her to run pass him and have her wait at the top of the stairs.  (In case he needs assistance.  Hopefuly an adventuring John/Jane is downstairs or maybe Modrin  is.)

I use the term obvious warning loosely, chances are Accalon is going to advance even if he gets a warning like, “Madame Brie told us never to upon that door.” 

Now if she says that walking though the door will trigger a portal to a nesting ground of  a rather large swarm of red dragons then he’s going to pass… 

I trust your judgment, and I’m not seeing any other way around advancing anyhow.


----------



## Telsar (Aug 7, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Haha!  We're doing our job!




So why run out of town?  Why not strive for the 'Week of Bloody Terror'? 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Now if she says that walking though the door will trigger a portal to a nesting ground of a rather large swarm of red dragons then he’s going to pass…




Ah, you're both a couple chickens.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 7, 2004)

Wow, I never saw it as being a fire...  I was thinking someone was working over a gagged girl by slowly relocating her fingers...  An evil idea for an evil game.


Wow, a fire...  I hate real world issues in a fantasy especially when I've been trained to fight fires but I think the lack of fire fighting technology should make this an interesting challenge.  

Of course if anyone sees something to real worldish in my posts please say something, though for now I'm going to assume that the combustible nature of the liquor is well know to Accalon based upon the DM's description. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Ah, you're both a couple chickens.




probably...


----------



## Telsar (Aug 7, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow, I never saw it as being a fire...  I was thinking someone was working over a gagged girl by slowly relocating her fingers...  An evil idea for an evil game.
> 
> 
> Wow, a fire...  I hate real world issues in a fantasy especially when I've been trained to fight fires but I think the lack of fire fighting technology should make this an interesting challenge.
> ...




Sorry to dissapoint.  Am I being squeamish on portaying evil?  Maybe.  But I think giving you guys any terribly evil adversaries would just make you guys look too "good".  I'd rather give your PCs more mundane or "goody-goody" adversaries, so you can show how evil people deal with it.

And I have no real-world fire fighting experience, so something about it will probably seem way off, so I'll apologize in advance for that too.

And nothing you posted seemed beyond what a fantasy character could know.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 8, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Sorry to dissapoint.  Am I being squeamish on portaying evil?  Maybe.  But I think giving you guys any terribly evil adversaries would just make you guys look too "good".  I'd rather give your PCs more mundane or "goody-goody" adversaries, so you can show how evil people deal with it.




All very good points.   Though, Accalon at this point is very intrested in protecting the girls so my concearns about knuckle breaking johns are very IC for Accalon.   (Yeah something like that...   )



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> And I have no real-world fire fighting experience, so something about it will probably seem way off, so I'll apologize in advance for that too.




None sense!  You've done a wonderful job!   I don't think his gutlant would have been hot enough to do any serious damage, aka perminate damage, to Bea, though the heat could easily have surpised her.  



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> And nothing you posted seemed beyond what a fantasy character could know.



Well hopefully that contained in the last post...  Not to sure if it did though.  Fire moves in logical ways.  It's easy for it to travel upward than downwards and it will also spread wherever it can.  

The room that's on fire has boundaries, to the left, to the right, and the hallway.  (The window leads to the exterior and is its own boundary.)  It also has to more boundaries, above and it below it.

Now a fire needs four things to burn: heat, oxygen, combustibles, and chemical chain.  

Obviously in a fantasy environment you’re not going to find anything that is going to cancel out the chemical reaction of fire.  (PKP, works like this.)

Removing the combustibles is an option so the liquor went out the window and the bed went into the hallway. 

Heat, this is where water comes in, it cools off an object where it takes longer to catch on fire and also can lower the temperature so much that the object simply won’t catch fire.

Suppressing the oxygen doesn’t sound like it would be available in the fantasy world but this is how sand works, it cuts the fire off from its beloved oxygen.

Anyhow going back to the room at hand, if the heat from the fire intestine enough the fire can “jump” to another room if something flammable is within reach and if the heat radiating is higher than it’s flashpoint.

Anyhow, that enough rambling I don’t want to help create a fire that simply cannot be put out with fantasy equipment.    (At least not without the spell produce water.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 8, 2004)

Telsar, I got Accalon updated. (Removed the Potions that got used) and I updated his gold and expenditures.  Here's the list I think it's all of them: 
8 GP 12 hours with Loni
5 GP Clara (might be a bit more.)
4 GP Loni and Jovana

Let me know if I missed something...


----------



## Telsar (Aug 9, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, I got Accalon updated. (Removed the Potions that got used) and I updated his gold and expenditures.  Here's the list I think it's all of them:
> 8 GP 12 hours with Loni
> 5 GP Clara (might be a bit more.)
> 4 GP Loni and Jovana
> ...





Looks right to me.  Keep it up and Brie can afford that dental work she needs. 

BTW, are people updating their character sheets with the money from Brie and other sources, or the magic items some people found (Alev found a wand, Gwyn found a crossbow bolt, as I recall)?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Looks right to me.  Keep it up and Brie can afford that dental work she needs.




I imagine after saving her boarding house from a celetrial and now is now in the processes of doig the same for a fire that he's going to be owed some freebees.  

Besides if I were Brie, I wouldn't invest in anything that long term.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2004)

Telsar, hey just to confirm, we are going to do split time with Accalon right?  

(With the group and also continue with before the group or will a group linkup be dumb luck?)


----------



## Telsar (Aug 9, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, hey just to confirm, we are going to do split time with Accalon right?
> 
> (With the group and also continue with before the group or will a group linkup be dumb luck?)




You're reading my mind, I was just about to make a post here asking about it.  The meeting where everyone gets together, and Aligor presumably shows them the map to the ruins is just about here, and Accalon and T'aria still have RPing to do.  With Accalon, I know Modrin will want to talk with him, Brie will want to talk with him, and he probably still has things he wants to say to Loni and/or Beatrice.  We really, really at least need to get to Brie talking with you, since, if she has a 'job' for everyone, you'd tell them at the meeting.  So I think I'll have Accalon and T'aria show up just a little bit late, as late as winds up reasonable, to give time for as much RPing as possible.  Then we'll have Accalon and T'aria there, with simultaneous flashbacks to any other RPing they're doing.

Did all that make any sense?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Did all that make any sense?




Makes perfect sense, GFA should be back tomorrow also... 

As for Modrin, I have no doubt he has more than a few questions for Accalon...  I wonder if he will get blamed for such a fire...

Then again the glass bottle and the broken window might exonerate him. 

I was going to finish the fire and setup Accalon's attempt for avoiding such questions while giving him a chance to talk to Brie, and maybe Loni too.  

(He'll use the filth from the smoke and fire that is upon him and his clothes to get a chance to take a bath and get his cloths laundered...  I assume that a whorehouse would have a place where clients can get bathed by pretty naked women, and also the ladies would do there own laundry or at least communal duties of it.)

So either tell me OOC to finish the fire or just update IC and I will do the above myself.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 9, 2004)

Okay, I am back... I read the thread, but there was a lot to catch up on so if I miss something let me know....

RE: Posts with being in two different time periods.
I'd be willing to try it, but I think it would be difficult to keep reprecussions from happening. I dunno. Anyway, we can try it if ya want. 

RE: T'aria's plans.
Well, taking over the criminal underground here (or at least becoming a big name within it) is something T'aria would be all for. She really is a city girl... err, fiend... and wandering around some ruins killing things and looking for treasure that may not even be there is not high on her to-do list. Also, I don't think she is aware of where the group was supposed to meet? Although I might have missed that post. 
Anyway, I do recall her telling Gwyn to let her know if he wants her to meet up with him.
I am assuming that she would know that Accalon would stay in town (the whorehouse is here, after all, not out in the wilderness ).
So... depending on RPing goes, she may head out to the ruins with the group or stay in town to work on the criminal element.

Also, if you as DM would like to keep the group together, let me know and I can have her decide that the heat from the guard is too much. But as BS mentioned, I tend to try not to let OOC knowledge (i.e., who is a PC and who is not) from affecting my IC actions. BUT - I am willing to work with the DM to find and IC reason to keep the PCs together if the DM wishes.  And in this case, it would not be difficult at all to do so.


----------



## Telsar (Aug 9, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Okay, I am back... I read the thread, but there was a lot to catch up on so if I miss something let me know....




Good to have you back 




			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> RE: Posts with being in two different time periods.
> I'd be willing to try it, but I think it would be difficult to keep reprecussions from happening. I dunno. Anyway, we can try it if ya want.




We'll probably have to do this, if we want everyone to at least get together to decide if they are all going or not, but the 'flashbacks' will be entirely roleplaying (well, that's my intention.  A PC can always decide to start smacking NPCs around if they want to   ), so hopefully there won't be any inconsitancies.



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> RE: T'aria's plans.
> Well, taking over the criminal underground here (or at least becoming a big name within it) is something T'aria would be all for. She really is a city girl... err, fiend... and wandering around some ruins killing things and looking for treasure that may not even be there is not high on her to-do list. Also, I don't think she is aware of where the group was supposed to meet? Although I might have missed that post.




You haven't missed anything.  This group never plans a thing  , so I'm generally saying the 'planning' went on behind-the-scenes, and they more than likely told you they'd be meeting with the dwarf the next morning to find out where the ruins are.



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Anyway, I do recall her telling Gwyn to let her know if he wants her to meet up with him.
> I am assuming that she would know that Accalon would stay in town (the whorehouse is here, after all, not out in the wilderness ).
> So... depending on RPing goes, she may head out to the ruins with the group or stay in town to work on the criminal element.
> 
> Also, if you as DM would like to keep the group together, let me know and I can have her decide that the heat from the guard is too much. But as BS mentioned, I tend to try not to let OOC knowledge (i.e., who is a PC and who is not) from affecting my IC actions. BUT - I am willing to work with the DM to find and IC reason to keep the PCs together if the DM wishes.  And in this case, it would not be difficult at all to do so.




I absoultely do not want to force the PCs together.  PCs should do whatever fits their character.  In a tabletop game, keeping the PCs together is generally necessary so everyone can have fun at the same time, but in PBP, seperate goals and actions seem to work fine.  I've mentioned to BS in email, if some of the PCs want to stay in town while others do the ruins, I might split it off into seperate games.  Maybe recruit a new player or two if either game seems 'light'.  So, if T'aria wants to stay in town and join or create a thieves guild (or anything else), please do.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> but the 'flashbacks' will be entirely roleplaying (well, that's my intention.  A PC can always decide to start smacking NPCs around if they want to   ), so hopefully there won't be any inconsitancies.




Well *I* simply cannot beheld accountable for Accalon’s actions if someone start to smack one of the girls around…  especially one of *his* girls. 

Accalon will also need to do some shoping...  Herbs and stuff. 

Oh!  If the not so gentle john is around in the hallway after the fire Accalon would drop him the 2 GP as his "refund" and tell him the girl has had enough for the night.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 9, 2004)

Alright, works for me!  I'm having fun slumming around town, so T'aria will probably stay there.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Alright, works for me!  I'm having fun slumming around town, so T'aria will probably stay there.



Probably not as much fun as Accalon is having but yeah I see him sticking around town also, no point and being guilty by association with the "troublemakers" that the others seem to be.   

Plus he came into town with you and be more inclined to trust T'aria, and for T'aria to trust him.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 10, 2004)

Telsar, hey I just shot you an email, nothing ground breaking though.   (Just an FYI of sorts.)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 11, 2004)

Sorry guys, but looks like things have changed...

Aligor, after being burned to a slight crisp, is in for a little revenge.  HEX is looking like a big red X right about now, and Aligor doesn't like to leave things unfinished.  With that being said, since he was jumped by Hex's wizard, he is slowly changing his mind.  To his character, he would definately find a way to go after Hex, and make sure the little punk stays down this time.  After all, dwarves are not the type to let things slide...
Looks like staying in town might be becoming a little contagious....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 11, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Looks like staying in town might be becoming a little contagious....




Cool, just keep your filthy dwarf hands off my girls... 

Fangor, this isn't an order from a moderator, it's just a simple request from a fellow ENworlder so do as you like, but can you change the size of your font in your signature to a tad bit small size?  

It's just a tad bit big.


----------



## Telsar (Aug 11, 2004)

Fangor: I have a question for you in the IC thread.  When you answer it there or here, I'll continue.  I had written out that whole part, then realized the way I thought you meant may have not been how you saw it.

Goddess Fallenangel: like I said, although we're saying it was done behind the scenes, T'aria does know about the meeting the next morning with the dwarf.  Are you just writing off the whole group, or will you attend?

BS: Answered your email.   Same question as for GFA, but I'm pretty sure you're still planning to attend.  I'll probably have you (both) arrive soon, but still continue with your RPing.  I think you've both heard mostly everything you might want to convey to the party.

Everyone: BTW, Brother Shatterstone isn't the only one who can write me emails about their character's future plans, or whatever else.  My email is telsar@mchsi.com


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 11, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> BS: Answered your email.



Sweet, hopefully it will get here soon...   Your last email took awhile to get to me. (no big deal I think the size of the bathtub was the only immediate issue and it's a minor one at that.)



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Same question as for GFA, but I'm pretty sure you're still planning to attend.



Yes Accalon will be there...  I figured he would give T'aria a pass though to tell her of Modrin's curiosity and of the issues that Brie always seems to have…  And maybe just maybe if she can help him.

As for how he knows of the meeting I figured that he would find out from T'aria, who was no doubt paying more attention to the others than Accalon was...  (Of course that makes your and GFA's job harder as it would need to be addressed in the previous days timeline. )



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Everyone: BTW, Brother Shatterstone isn't the only one who can write me emails about their character's future plans.



Ahh and I thought I was special...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey BrotherShatterstone, I fixed the sig, sorry about that.  It was annoying me too, but I never really got around to fixing it until now.

And as for the dwarf keeping his hands off the girls...just don't get him drunk...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 11, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Hey BrotherShatterstone, I fixed the sig, sorry about that.  It was annoying me too, but I never really got around to fixing it until now.




Thanks, its much better. 



			
				Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> And as for the dwarf keeping his hands off the girls...just don't get him drunk...



  Thanks not really Accalon's game. 

Teslar, I read the IC after I posted OOC, most of what I said still pretty much works...

He knows where T'aria is, for the most part as he has the Inn's name, he could always find her and she could lead him to the others. 

(bath capacity is minor now it seems.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 11, 2004)

anyone remember the Inn's name?


----------



## Telsar (Aug 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> anyone remember the Inn's name?




The Inn most of the PCs were staying at, where T'aria mentioned getting Accalon a room, was the Warrior's Helm.

But I don't think you'd find T'aria there... she disguised herself and skedaddled (how do you spell that word?), taking her horse.  I'm not sure she has plans to return.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 11, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> The Inn most of the PCs were staying at, where T'aria mentioned getting Accalon a room, was the Warrior's Helm.




That's right I should have remembered it... It's one of the better names I've seen....   (I'm off to edit that in.)



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> But I don't think you'd find T'aria there... she disguised herself and skedaddled (how do you spell that word?), taking her horse.  I'm not sure she has plans to return.




Yeah that's right... Oh Well Accalon doesn't know that.. and I'm sure everything will become clear soon enough.


----------



## Telsar (Aug 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's right I should have remembered it... It's one of the better names I've seen....   (I'm off to edit that in.)




Well, I didn't make it up, the first DM did. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah that's right... Oh Well Accalon doesn't know that.. and I'm sure everything will become clear soon enough.




T'aria will probably have to find you; she certainly knows where you'd hang out.   Of course, assuming you survive this little run-in with Brie.  You know, even if she didn't have the wand, she's got to be somewhat tough to be in control here, with no one else taking over.  So... um, good luck. 

P.S.  I just gave you a remembrance roll: Int roll 17+1=18.  When you first saw Ezuvial with a small wound, in the back of his thigh, it was after he'd been tangling with Brie for a bit.  So... good luck, again.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 11, 2004)

Telsar - T'aria will still show up at the meeting, if nothing else than just to warn Gwyn to watch out, someone knows he is the one who messed up the noblewoman... of course, T'aria would _never_ mention that she was the leak.   

Do we want to assume that T'aria already told Accalon about the meeting, or RP out T'aria showing up?

So, anyway - since you are the keeper of the timeline - just let me know when and where I show up.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 11, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> T'aria will probably have to find you; she certainly knows where you'd hang out.   Of course, assuming you survive this little run-in with Brie.




 indeed.   I guess we will have to see how it goes. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> You know, even if she didn't have the wand, she's got to be somewhat tough to be in control here, with no one else taking over.  So... um, good luck.




Yeah I know...  Hopefully she's the money grabbing "fool" that Accalon she's her as, He's charmed a couple of her girls, I suspect she's honestly thinking of using the wand on him she going to expand into whoring out guys.   (So that doesn’t bug Accalon too much, his disease still gets spread.)

Does Accalon know enough about charm spells to know that they wear off?



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> P.S.  I just gave you a remembrance roll: Int roll 17+1=18.  When you first saw Ezuvial with a small wound, in the back of his thigh, it was after he'd been tangling with Brie for a bit.




Right, I doubt she did it with any natural attacks, and as long as she doesn't have a belt of giant strength any grabble is going to favor him do to her size...  Of course she seems a lot like a rogue and they have plenty of skill points to invest in escape artist. 

Anyhow, hopefully she's going to be a little bit more agreeable now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 11, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Do we want to assume that T'aria already told Accalon about the meeting, or RP out T'aria showing up?




Works for me...  (But we do need to meet up in the "past" so we can plot about taking over the city.)



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> So, anyway - since you are the keeper of the timeline - just let me know when and where I show up.



Yeah same here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 11, 2004)

FYI: I edited in that Accalon would try to bluff and act like he's charmed if Brie does manage to bring use the wand and he passes his saving throw. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> BS: Answered your email.




I *just* got the reply during lunch...  Wow that was slow, anyhow if you want to "save some time" and you agree with my math just post an okay here. 

Also, you've hinted that Brie isn't a commoner, but I haven't really seen you say anything about Loni or Beatrice's level.  Are they first level commoners or what?  (I'm asking purely out of character.)


----------



## Telsar (Aug 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> FYI: I edited in that Accalon would try to bluff and act like he's charmed if Brie does manage to bring use the wand and he passes his saving throw.




Unfortunately, the SRD has this to say about spells:
"if a creature’s saving throw succeeds against a targeted spell you sense that the spell has failed."

Using a wand acts in all ways like casting a spell, so in most cases, you couldn't do that.  However, I shall neither conform nor deny that Brie is any kind of spellcaster.  But if she's not, then she must be using the skill "Use Magic Device".  If that's the case, my house ruling is she'd have to make a second successful skill roll to get the benefit of knowing if it worked or not.  That's if she's not a spellcaster.  If she is, you're screwed. 

And from a previous question: yes, Accalon knows that Charming typically has a specific duration, although he wouldn't know what.  More than likely, she has to keep it updated on Valasia to keep her charmed.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I *just* got the reply during lunch...  Wow that was slow, anyhow if you want to "save some time" and you agree with my math just post an okay here.




Hope you don't mind it being put here even if it's not okay.   I don't know how I messed up on checking your skill totals originally.  Anyway, everything you put in the email is right, except you didn't include the Negotiator feat.  With that, your skills change to the following:

Bluff /7 (CHA +2) 5
Diplomacy /13 (CHA +2) 5 ranks + Smooth Talker (+2) + synergy from bluff (+2) + Negotiator (+2)
Intimidate /9 (CHA +2) 5 + synergy from bluff (+2)
Knowledge: Religion /3 (INT +1) 2
Ride /2 (Dex +1) 1
Sense Motive /8 (WIS + 0) 6 + Negotiator (+2)

Now I need to go change my copy of your character sheet.  Yeesh, Diplomacy +13. 




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Also, you've hinted that Brie isn't a commoner, but I haven't really seen you say anything about Loni or Beatrice's level.  Are they first level commoners or what?  (I'm asking purely out of character.)




Purely out of character, they are 30th level Clerics of Pelor who are just toying with you, giving you every last chance to beg for forgiveness for your evil, evil ways.

Oh heck, you have that Detect Good and know that's not true.  Oh well, I guess you can get what I mean is, I'm not saying what they are.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, the SRD has this to say about spells:
> "if a creature’s saving throw succeeds against a targeted spell you sense that the spell has failed."




Well, it's rules like that are the reason I don't DM...  Anyhow Accalon, like me, he doesn't know that it doesn't work that way so hopefully Brie will act in surprise at his success. 




			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> If she is, you're screwed.




Well if it spread the disease....  



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> And from a previous question: yes, Accalon knows that Charming typically has a specific duration, although he wouldn't know what.  More than likely, she has to keep it updated on Valasia to keep her charmed.




Right.  



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Hope you don't mind it being put here even if it's not okay.



nope not at all. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> I don't know how I messed up on checking your skill totals originally.  Anyway, everything you put in the email is right, except you didn't include the Negotiator feat




Oh?  Cool!  



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Now I need to go change my copy of your character sheet.  Yeesh, Diplomacy +13.




Ditto...  (Edit: RG now updated)



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Purely out of character, they are 30th level Clerics of Pelor who are just toying with you, giving you every last chance to beg for forgiveness for your evil, evil ways.




Damn, Not again...  



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Oh heck, you have that Detect Good and know that's not true.




Well, hiding alignment isn't that hard to do... 

PS I added the diplomacy to the IC post, and removed the bluff thing since we've talked about it already.


----------



## Telsar (Aug 17, 2004)

Fangor:  Sorry about that.  When I was first writing it, I did it like I have it now.  You unlocking the door, and Hex happening to hear it.  And then I thought, well that's not really good since maybe you didn't care about stealth, and you'd want to open it and be able to run out and possibly attack someone the next round.  That's when I decided you could unlock and open at the same time.  I know this is now worse for Aligor, since he still has to open the door.  Please don't see it as punishment or anything like that for me having to edit.  I always want to go by how the PCs envision things, even if die rolls make it a bad choice.

Oh, and one other thing: at least in my opinion (and my campaign) there's no such thing as a surprise round in the middle of a combat that's already started.  Someone can certainly not expect an attack, and take penalties to AC for that, but no one gets extra attacks in the middle of combat.


Brother Shatterstone:  Accalon didn't really notice Loni being uncomfortable around Jovana, but at the same time, you weren't as close to her then, and also importantly, she wasn't as close to you.  And what you sense now is very subtle... it was only your high Sense Motive roll that picked up on it.  As I said IC, she may not even be aware of what she's feeling.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 17, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> As I said IC, she may not even be aware of what she's feeling.




Okay, that helps more, I don't think it changes Accalon's opinion any though…   (What can I say he’s a hopeful guy.  )


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks, even though its a little worse, for some part, it's still what the dwarf would have done.  And for the surprise round, that's cool.  I wasn't meaning to get an extra attack, just to catch him unawares.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 17, 2004)

oops, I missed the current part of the last post....  I'll get that part added her soon.  I'll just post again, I don't want to mess up the order with GFA.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 17, 2004)

Okay, I would post, but I'm not sure what GFA means in her last post... 

Is the horse guarding Accalon or is the Accalon suppose to guard the horse, which doesn't seem very likely consider her OOC words.  Doe she want Accalon to fallow, I only ask cause he's not very quite and he's also not good a sneaking and trying so is probaly going to draw attention to himself.  Now, obviously I do not think she would want to deal with two guards by herself...  (I sent an email first maybe GFA is still around to help answer this.)


----------



## Telsar (Aug 17, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay, I would post, but I'm not sure what GFA means in her last post...
> 
> Is the horse guarding Accalon or is the Accalon suppose to guard the horse, which doesn't seem very likely consider her OOC words.  Doe she want Accalon to fallow, I only ask cause he's not very quite and he's also not good a sneaking and trying so is probaly going to draw attention to himself.  Now, obviously I do not think she would want to deal with two guards by herself...  (I sent an email first maybe GFA is still around to help answer this.)




By the SRD, the "guard" command means attack anyone who approaches.  So it's not guarding Accalon, it's guarding itself, but if Accalon wants to stay next to it... then it will effectively be "guarding" Accalon too.   As for whether she wants you to follow... I have no idea.   She probably figures you'd do your own thing regardless.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> She probably figures you'd do your own thing regardless.




errr, yeah I guess so, Accalon will leave her well enough alone, I'll post IC right now...  (It's getting late for GFA.)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 18, 2004)

Telsar had the right of it... and I'll be around for an hour or two while I am work today, 'cause GenCon doesn't start until tomorrow....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 19, 2004)

Telsar, hey we have a number of missing players no in that fight, GFA and Isida, just an FYI that you might need to hold on it or NPC them.

Note: I carried Accalon's previous "current" actions forward, they weren’t acted upon and stuff.   (No issue)  So if that sounds good to you I'll edit them out of the previous post. (and or change them.)


----------



## Telsar (Aug 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, hey we have a number of missing players no in that fight, GFA and Isida, just an FYI that you might need to hold on it or NPC them.
> 
> Note: I carried Accalon's previous "current" actions forward, they weren’t acted upon and stuff.   (No issue)  So if that sounds good to you I'll edit them out of the previous post. (and or change them.)




I had read Isida's post that, during GenCon, her posting would be "spotty", so I didn't know if that meant she'd be able to post at all, or not.  Didn't know about GFA until I just checked the absentee post... whoever told you no one reads "sticky"s is right... it's too hard to notice when something new has been added, unlike with the normal posts.  GFA mentioned the slight possibility of posting too, like Isida did. 

So we'll wait a day or two.  If they can't post, and you guys want me to NPC them, that's what we'll do.  Or with it being 2 people, and if no one cared, we could wait till they return.  It's up to everyone. 

And I was waiting till you came up on initiative again to put in your actions.  You're way down on the list, and your last action was to move closer, from 100 to 40 feet off the map.  You can leave it, or edit/post it again when it's closer to your initiative, if you want.  Either is good.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 19, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> I had read Isida's post that, during GenCon, her posting would be "spotty", so I didn't know if that meant she'd be able to post at all, or not.




She might, not really sure...  It's suppose to be four days of fun!  fun!  fun! so who knows. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Didn't know about GFA until I just checked the absentee post... whoever told you no one reads "sticky"s is right...




It's flashing!  What more can I do!  



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> it's too hard to notice when something new has been added, unlike with the normal posts.



It's got the date of the latest update on it!   What more can I do!   



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> GFA mentioned the slight possibility of posting too, like Isida did.




Yeah she lives in the area...  So it might happen but it's suppose to be four days of fun!  fun!  fun! so who knows. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> So we'll wait a day or two.  If they can't post, and you guys want me to NPC them, that's what we'll do.  Or with it being 2 people, and if no one cared, we could wait till they return.  It's up to everyone.




Either way works for me...  I have plenty of stuff for Accalon to do in the flashback...  He needs to shop, plot, and other evil vile stuff.



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> You can leave it, or edit/post it again when it's closer to your initiative, if you want.  Either is good.



No it's about right, to close to run, and such so it's not going to change.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 22, 2004)

Telsar, hey FYI I shot you an email.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 26, 2004)

Telsar, I just got word from GFA that she's swapped at work and still recovering from GENCON in her house...  I guess it sucks to live in with in an hour of GENCON… (Lots of houseguests.)

She expects to be up and running this weekend.


----------



## Telsar (Aug 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, I just got word from GFA that she's swapped at work and still recovering from GENCON in her house...  I guess it sucks to live in with in an hour of GENCON… (Lots of houseguests.)
> 
> She expects to be up and running this weekend.




Darn.  Well, I just NPCed her for one round.  Hopefully that will be all I have to. 

Sorry I took awhile to post IC, but I knew it was going to be a long one, and I had to wait till I had a 3 hour block to work on it.

And, um... Aligor might want to yell for help.  Or call to his gods.   Or beg for his life.  Poor dwarf looks in bad shape and badly outnumbered.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 27, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> And, um... Aligor might want to yell for help. Or call to his gods. Or beg for his life. Poor dwarf looks in bad shape and badly outnumbered.



Oh well, the dwarf is always outnumbered and in bad shape.  Guess I might as well get used to it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 27, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Darn.  Well, I just NPCed her for one round.  Hopefully that will be all I have to.




I'm sure it is, I expect her up and running soon enough, and I wouldn't worry too much about the actions you did make.  I'm not sure she would have stuck her neck out like that but I see her overestimating her chances of success.  



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Sorry I took awhile to post IC, but I knew it was going to be a long one, and I had to wait till I had a 3 hour block to work on it.




I'm sorry about that...    Out of curiosity you do write your posts in word so you can save them as you go along right?   

As for the whole Bubophis/Talona thing...  I've eradicated all of the Talona references so we should be good to go now.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 27, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Oh well, the dwarf is always outnumbered and in bad shape.  Guess I might as well get used to it.




If it's any consolation Alicia is about to become vastly more outnumbered than Aligor is, with noone but an NPC (who wants her involvement to remain unknown) for possible backup.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 27, 2004)

What does a girl have to do to kill a wizard around here...


----------



## Telsar (Aug 28, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> What does a girl have to do to kill a wizard around here...




Hey, it's not my fault you made him run away from you.   Not my fault you just missed, either.   




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity you do write your posts in word so you can save them as you go along right?
> 
> As for the whole Bubophis/Talona thing... I've eradicated all of the Talona references so we should be good to go now.




Yep, everything in word first... sometimes you hit submit and nothing happens, so it's vital to have a backup of your text. 

BTW, you also keep calling Clara as Carla.  The only reason I remember it's not Carla is that I know I have yet to use names of anyone I know personally, and I know a Carla.  



And Paxus:  I'm not deliberately leaving you out.  I gave you a wolf howling to investigate, but you didn't take the bait.  Probably safer for you that way, but more boring.    If there's something Gwyn wants to do, even outside investigating the howling, let me know.  Hopefully someone will get back to the camp soon... unless everyone bites it in their battles.  Gwyn and Alev (where is Guilt Puppy by the way?) might be the only survivors of this party.  :\


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 28, 2004)

I figured OOC that the wolf-howl was a plot hook; Gwyn figured IC that if it was something that he needed to concern himself with, it would probably come to him.  No worries about leaving me out to dry.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 29, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, I just got word from GFA that she's swapped at work and still recovering from GENCON in her house...  I guess it sucks to live in with in an hour of GENCON… (Lots of houseguests.)
> 
> She expects to be up and running this weekend.



 And no sleep. Did I mention no sleep? 5 days of less than 2 hours a night, baby. And then a new job bright and early Monday morning. 

And, actually, Telsar was about right... pretty much what T'aria would have done and was planning to do. She's continually forgetting that she isn't invunerable, intermixed with times of being all too aware of the sanctity of her own skin. A study in contradictions... I'd like to write a psych profile on her someday....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> [Accalon was up next by initiative, but I thought his actions might change from circling around and attacking the wizard with the bat here sinking his teeth in him.  Waiting to hear from BS on that before resolving his actions.]




Nope no change, I'm sure he would say something witty to Lydia but I'll take care of that with my next post.  (Didn't want to hold the game up anymore than I already did.)



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> BTW, you also keep calling Clara as Carla.  The only reason I remember it's not Carla is that I know I have yet to use names of anyone I know personally, and I know a Carla.




My bust, to many characters...  I'm god awful horrible when it comes to names...  I'll fix them soon. 



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> And no sleep. Did I mention no sleep? 5 days of less than 2 hours a night, baby. And then a new job bright and early Monday morning.




Ouch, I can only imagine how the "cat" dragged in that day...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 30, 2004)

Sorry for not posting IC, but I am in somewhat of a dilema.  I called out, with a warcry, but I guess nobody heard it...which sucks.  Now I am pretty much cornered, and down to 11 hp...with a freakin' sneak attackin scarfaced runt.  Telsar, when Aligor got inside, and now is at his box of potions, he would have to spend a move action to get the potion, and a standard action to drink it?  Am I correct?  Only 1 other option.....Fight....since they killed my dog...but if I fall, then I am surely dead, as they would get attacks on me while down.  Dammit!!!  Oh the decisions....


----------



## Telsar (Aug 30, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Sorry for not posting IC, but I am in somewhat of a dilema.  I called out, with a warcry, but I guess nobody heard it...which sucks.  Now I am pretty much cornered, and down to 11 hp...with a freakin' sneak attackin scarfaced runt.  Telsar, when Aligor got inside, and now is at his box of potions, he would have to spend a move action to get the potion, and a standard action to drink it?  Am I correct?  Only 1 other option.....Fight....since they killed my dog...but if I fall, then I am surely dead, as they would get attacks on me while down.  Dammit!!!  Oh the decisions....




Right, will take a full round to both grab and drink a potion, but Hex and Leeza aren't adjacent to you, so there's nothing stopping you.  There's other options of course... charge one of 'em, and hope offense is better than defense.  Or, at some point, move to a corner so they can't flank you, that would maybe stop the sneak attacks (although they might be good at feinting).  Don't forget your rage, BTW.  And even Hex gave you an option... you know, all that begging he was talking about.   Cepter hasn't posted yet and is Aligor's friend... maybe he won't wait to loot bodies and will come to help (although it will probably take a round or two at this distance).

Then again, after he bites it here, we can always start a solo campaign with Aligor in the dwarven version of hell.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 30, 2004)

Speaking of a solo campaign... Since we're both on-line right now perhaps we could play a few rounds of Alicia's battle? That would allow us to merge the party sooner so that we could move on to the next adventure.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 30, 2004)

Well, I could always come back as a ghost or an apparition(spelling).  Since this *IS* an evil party, why not???  

Seriously, guess there's only one way to find out...On to posting his death, ummm, I mean actions....


----------



## Telsar (Aug 30, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Speaking of a solo campaign... Since we're both on-line right now perhaps we could play a few rounds of Alicia's battle? That would allow us to merge the party sooner so that we could move on to the next adventure.




Sorry dude (um... if you are a dude), don't have time right now to resolve everyone's stuff.  I'm lucky to post once a day lately.  But I have a question: your post mentions trying to trip your opponent (which, without a feat would provoke an AOO), but you also mention Power Attack, which would have no effect on a Trip manuever.  Did you just mean do damage to his legs?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 31, 2004)

Sorry Fangor, T'aria probably would have heard you - but money or possible money? Bird in the hand and all that. And "It's only a few seconds."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 31, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Sorry dude (um... if you are a dude), don't have time right now to resolve everyone's stuff.




Serpenteye is indeed a guy, or a very funny named girl. 

Fangor, I'm trying to get Accalon their but I think he's trying to pin Lydia right now...


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 31, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Sorry dude (um... if you are a dude), don't have time right now to resolve everyone's stuff.  I'm lucky to post once a day lately.  But I have a question: your post mentions trying to trip your opponent (which, without a feat would provoke an AOO), but you also mention Power Attack, which would have no effect on a Trip manuever.  Did you just mean do damage to his legs?




Dude indeed.  
It seems I messed up a little, Alicia should have taken a five foot step away from her foes before she tried to trip. I'll edit the post, thanks.
I know PA has no effect on a Trip, but it will have an effect on her aoo on him when he tries to get up from a prone position.


----------



## Telsar (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey all,

I hate to do this after taking 2 days to post (real life sucks sometimes), but I don’t want to resolve Alicia’s and Aligor’s actions until I’m sure that they’re doing what they said they were doing. 

Serpenteye: Your Greatsword isn’t a weapon with a built in capability to trip, so, although we can say your using it to do the maneuver for the sake of cinematic flair, you still have to take the same penalties as if you were using your feet, i.e. provoking an AOO.  I can’t find anything that says a maneuver that provokes an AOO is “safe” for large creatures using reach, and it doesn’t seem fair that it should be.  So unless you can point to something that contradicts my ruling, he’ll still get an AOO against you.  I think trip is most useful when you have allies who can take advantage of his downed position.  So, knowing he’ll get an AOO, then you’ll get one when he rises, then he’ll take a 5’ step and attack (most likely), is the trip what you want to do?

Fangor: unless “taking the potion” didn’t mean drinking it, you listed two standard actions there… readying to attack with your urgrosh, and drinking the potion.  Also, the room is quite cluttered with tables and furniture, being an antique shop, so there’s no way Hex can charge you, he’ll just have to walk up to you.  So… are you readying to attack him when he does so, then drinking the potion on your next round?  Or something else?  And yes, there’s a long counter you can put your back behind right next to you, but… one of them can take an extra round to move behind it to flank you, and you’ll have cover against that person.

Brother Shatterstone:  Not saying you need to use the round productively (particularly since you would have no reason to care much about the dwarf), but your post didn’t include any actual actions.   Probably waiting for Lydia to respond, I imagine.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 1, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> I hate to do this after taking 2 days to post (real life sucks sometimes), but I don’t want to resolve Alicia’s and Aligor’s actions until I’m sure that they’re doing what they said they were doing.
> 
> Serpenteye: Your Greatsword isn’t a weapon with a built in capability to trip, so, although we can say your using it to do the maneuver for the sake of cinematic flair, you still have to take the same penalties as if you were using your feet, i.e. provoking an AOO.  I can’t find anything that says a maneuver that provokes an AOO is “safe” for large creatures using reach, and it doesn’t seem fair that it should be.  So unless you can point to something that contradicts my ruling, he’ll still get an AOO against you.  I think trip is most useful when you have allies who can take advantage of his downed position.  So, knowing he’ll get an AOO, then you’ll get one when he rises, then he’ll take a 5’ step and attack (most likely), is the trip what you want to do?




Yes, the sword was only for cinematic flair.

I was under the impression that one could only be attacked by an enemy in melee when one is within the reach of an enemy, I don't really have much of a grasp on the rules but I figured that would make sense . Attacking an enemy with a natural weapon from a superior reach doesn't place the attacker within the reach of the defender even though a part of the attackers body enters the defenders square (ex. one can not ready an action to attack a creature with reach when it attacks the subject with a natural weapon, it simply isn't "there"). Even though an untrained trip attempt normally provokes an aoo Alicia is too far away to touch. Thus, in summary, I paraphrase the words of the famous rapper "'Can't touch me."  

(I know, I know, I'm an obnoxious little man  , but I'm not going to argue the point. If you rule that making the trip-attempt would be unpractical (provoke an aoo), Alicia will simply make a normal PA RA attack. 
The reason I wanted to trip was to inflict an aoo when he rose from a prone position. An aoo that, thanks to Large and in Charge, would push him out of her reach. When he then would try to attack her again she would get yet another aoo on him. It would be two attacks for the price of one, and with the first of those attacks she would get a +4 to hit from attacking someone in a prone position  )


----------



## Telsar (Sep 2, 2004)

Serpenteye:  don't you hate rules disputes?   The problem, as I see it, all Large creatures (including enemies against normal sized PCs), as long as they can take a step back, would get one of the major benefits of the feat Improved Trip, and it could also apply to disarm and sunder, negating the need for Improved Disarm and Sunder, too.  That's just too much benefit just for being large, and I know normal size PCs would hate it if every intelligent large creature used those tactics, and of course, being intelligent, they would.

The simplest solution is, those actions (trip, disarm, sunder) still provoke an AOO.  Another solution would be to say those maneuvers can't be used at range, even with reach.  I prefer the first one, just because it allows those with reach at range to still have the same options as normal size characters.

Anyway, that's my ruling.  I can't give some of the benefit of three feats for free.  I did forget your Large and In Charge, although it didn't matter when handsome-guy ran up to you as you had already used your AOO on the tumbling robed guy.  And that's another problem with your plan... you only get one AOO per round without combat reflexes.  You can't AOO when he gets up, then do it again when he approaches.

So... when I get a moment  , I'll resolve it with no trip, but with a step back and your LaiC feat might prevent him from reaching you (or at least from reaching, and attacking).  Although the robed guy is before him.  I'll assume you'd save you AOO to use on armed guy instead of robed-guy.

Edit:  Grrrr... no, that's wrong too.  If he's 10' away (from you stepping back), he just needs a 5' step to attack, which doesn't provoke an AOO, so LaiC doesn't apply.  Robed guy probably didn't need a tumble or AOO from you either last round, being able to move 5' and attack.  *sigh*  Someday I'll figure out these rules, I know I will.  :\


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 2, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> I hate to do this after taking 2 days to post (real life sucks sometimes), but I don’t want to resolve Alicia’s and Aligor’s actions until I’m sure that they’re doing what they said they were doing. Fangor: unless “taking the potion” didn’t mean drinking it, you listed two standard actions there… readying to attack with your urgrosh, and drinking the potion. Also, the room is quite cluttered with tables and furniture, being an antique shop, so there’s no way Hex can charge you, he’ll just have to walk up to you. So… are you readying to attack him when he does so, then drinking the potion on your next round? Or something else? And yes, there’s a long counter you can put your back behind right next to you, but… one of them can take an extra round to move behind it to flank you, and you’ll have cover against that person.



DAMMIT again.  Well, his intention was to use the move action to grab the potion only, not drink it.  Hence the reference to grabbing the potion in his offhand.  That would free up his main hand to wield the urgrosh if he needed to use it against a charge.  But now that you described the inside of Boone's, I guess things might change.  He would like to ask the mighty DM for a ruling.  I do not know how this is possible, but its worth the risk.  What kind of action would it be to quickly draw the potion and possibly be able to move.  Not drink it, but only to grab it and continue moving.  Aligor does have the Quick Draw feat for weapons, but would like to know the ruling for grabbing a potion and taking a move action as well....  Yeah I know, kinda confusing, but very probable in my mind.  He is adept at the skill of quickly grabbing his gear, and thus would probably be able to do the same thing with potions readily set out.  Ruling please....


----------



## Telsar (Sep 2, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> DAMMIT again.  Well, his intention was to use the move action to grab the potion only, not drink it.  Hence the reference to grabbing the potion in his offhand.  That would free up his main hand to wield the urgrosh if he needed to use it against a charge.  But now that you described the inside of Boone's, I guess things might change.  He would like to ask the mighty DM for a ruling.  I do not know how this is possible, but its worth the risk.  What kind of action would it be to quickly draw the potion and possibly be able to move.  Not drink it, but only to grab it and continue moving.  Aligor does have the Quick Draw feat for weapons, but would like to know the ruling for grabbing a potion and taking a move action as well....  Yeah I know, kinda confusing, but very probable in my mind.  He is adept at the skill of quickly grabbing his gear, and thus would probably be able to do the same thing with potions readily set out.  Ruling please....




I have to assume you intend to also ready an attack, or drink the potion, or some other action.  Otherwise, there's no reason you can't do two move-actions: grab the potion, and make a standard move up to 30' with your round (Note, Hex and Leeza are still standing in front of the door, so you couldn't leave Boone's.)  But I'm afraid my ruling is quickdraw lets you quickly draw weapons, not stored items, and definitely not items or weapons you have to pick up.  I could make up a feat that would allow such a thing, but that wouldn't help you right now.  So you can make the 2 move equivalent actions (grab potion, move up to 30'), but not also attack or drink the potion.  Sorry.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 2, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> I have to assume you intend to also ready an attack, or drink the potion, or some other action. Otherwise, there's no reason you can't do two move-actions: grab the potion, and make a standard move up to 30' with your round (Note, Hex and Leeza are still standing in front of the door, so you couldn't leave Boone's.) But I'm afraid my ruling is quickdraw lets you quickly draw weapons, not stored items, and definitely not items or weapons you have to pick up. I could make up a feat that would allow such a thing, but that wouldn't help you right now. So you can make the 2 move equivalent actions (grab potion, move up to 30'), but not also attack or drink the potion. Sorry.



Don't be sorry, I wanted the correct answer, as I am dming a game and would like to know the correct ruling if a player presented this to me as well.  So for his actions, he would grab the potion (Move action) and then move as far away from the two as he can, possibly putting himself into the corner.  Hopefully, fingers crossed, that would mean that it would buy him one round, for hopefully some reinforcements or for him to drink the potion and then fight.  While he moves to the corner, he would use his Quick Draw feat to grab his Urgrosh and have it out.  (No readied action, as he has used his actions up)  As the last part of his round, he goes into rage as well.  Just to be on the safe side,


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 2, 2004)

Wow, it's been a while, especially in a game as fast as this.

So: I finally have internet access to spend on gaming, again. Of course, I've also fallen amazingly far behind in this game. Alev has, I have no doubt, been written off. Possibly replaced (although is there even a limited roster for this game?)

Anyway, I'll try to catch up (tonight was spent catching up on the game I'm running, which naturally has to come first.) Just wondering, is there room for the return of Alev, is it better to wait for a down moment, and what (in short, if that's even possible  ) has been happening?

Apologies for the drop-off being greater and longer than announced, btw -- I didn't anticipate quite how many things could go wrong over the past two months.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 2, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Serpenteye:  don't you hate rules disputes?




And sometimes I like them too much  . I completely accept your ruling, though. My tactics were probably too complicated for poor Alicia anyway, "hack" and "slash" are pretty much the limits of her tactical options.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 2, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Probably waiting for Lydia to respond, I imagine.




Yes, I'm in a holding pattern.   I'll post actions for that time frame here soon, and for the flashback, but I don't see him doing much of anything other than admiring the view as goes about searching.


----------



## Telsar (Sep 3, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Wow, it's been a while, especially in a game as fast as this.
> 
> So: I finally have internet access to spend on gaming, again. Of course, I've also fallen amazingly far behind in this game. Alev has, I have no doubt, been written off. Possibly replaced (although is there even a limited roster for this game?)
> 
> ...




Welcome back, GP,

Fast?  We've gone through two days game time   In a little over 3 months.

I never wrote you off, Alev has been sleeping peacefully at the groups camp in the forest north of the city.  As for what Alev would know is happening, after most of the group decided to hide out, out of town, in the forest for the night, Alicia spotted a golem-like creature made of sticks and branches, she hurt it a bit, but then it hurt her a lot.  After she backed away, it lost interest and wandered back into the forest, and you guys were generally happy to see it go.   You probably slept through the decision in the morning when Lydia and Sunedilar decided to go meet with the dwarf Aligor to find out where the ruins are that he's mentioned to you, and you probably also slept through a female dwarf invading your camp, and taking Alicia away for a bit.  What probably *did* wake you up was the sound of a dog or wolf howling in the distance, in  this post  , not that it would be any safer for you to investigate it then Gwyn decided it was, but that's probably what woke you.  When you come out of the tent, no one's in sight, until hiding Gwyn reveals himself to you.  If you have anything you want to do IC, I'll post what I just said there, and you can go from there.




			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> My tactics were probably too complicated for poor Alicia anyway, "hack" and "slash" are pretty much the limits of her tactical options.




Please don't think you have to play Alicia stupid when it comes to combat tactics... I'm sure she's been in enough brawls to know a thing or two, even with her Intelligence.  I just didn't want to give large creatures even more of an advantage than they already have.  Feel free to trip, disarm, or whatever, as long as you don't mind the hinderances normal-sized characters take.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey guys and gals, I am on vacation, which is much needed right about now.  I am currently trying to find different places to get wireless connectivity, but can't really post right now.  Got questions....

Telsar,  since both Leeza and Hex thrrew daggers at me, I am wondering if they any other weapons currently drawn right now...

I am thinking that since he is down to his last few HP's, he's not wanting to die much right now.  Did you count the gain in HP for going into Rage?  I don't think they were mentioned.  I am hoping you say that theycurrently don't have their weapons drawn... That would HOPEFULLY mean that they can't threaten him, if he decides to withdraw.  Your ruling please...


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 3, 2004)

Telsar: There's nothing pressing Alev needs to do, and since Gwyn's been inactive for a while as well, may as well just hang back until the others return to camp (or something awful happens at camp.) I'll keep active here in the OOC thread, so's to be ready to get back to business once the time comes.


----------



## Telsar (Sep 3, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Hey guys and gals, I am on vacation, which is much needed right about now.  I am currently trying to find different places to get wireless connectivity, but can't really post right now.  Got questions....
> 
> Telsar,  since both Leeza and Hex thrrew daggers at me, I am wondering if they any other weapons currently drawn right now...
> 
> I am thinking that since he is down to his last few HP's, he's not wanting to die much right now.  Did you count the gain in HP for going into Rage?  I don't think they were mentioned.  I am hoping you say that theycurrently don't have their weapons drawn... That would HOPEFULLY mean that they can't threaten him, if he decides to withdraw.  Your ruling please...




Crap, forgot they had thier short swords out.  They couldn't have drawn daggers and thrown unless they resheathed their sword (which they obviously didn't have time to do), or I have to make a house rule.  Either they used their offhand to throw, or... it's a free action to pass one's weapon back and forth from each hand.  That would give people a lot of leeway to chuck daggers while holding another weapon.  Hmmm...    OK, I'm saying they used their offhands, which means: they are carrying their swords, and I have to edit because Hex's attack would have missed.

And I didn't include extra HPs in the HP list at the end.  I should have, and will as I edit.



Guilt Puppy:  Hopefully the wait won't be too long.  Of course, you could always roleplay with Gwyn.  Do some male-bonding in the forest and all that.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 4, 2004)

Note, however, that Gwyn's idea of male bonding likely involves nailing two boys together, rather than any kind of emotional exchange.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 4, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Note, however, that Gwyn's idea of male bonding likely involves nailing two boys together, rather than any kind of emotional exchange.




Alev, on the other hand, would think of it as _stitching_ together. Put them in the same apartment, and you have a hilarious new sitcom!


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 4, 2004)

I wish I could argue that no network would ever air that, but I'd be wrong.  Who says vile darkness only occurs in fantasy?


----------



## Telsar (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey all,
Some questions and comments, and an opportunity to bump our OOC thread:

Should I assume Lydia and Accalon have no interest in the whores and guards, and just skip ahead to you guys going to the camp in the forest?  That’s probably best since the Alicia thing has gotten so far ahead time-wise (I was trying to give you guys an opportunity to help her).  But is that what you two are doing, or are there other plans?

Accalon, was there anything else you wanted to do in flashback?

Fangor: I'll get to what happens to you after Sunedilar gets to wherever he's going.  But it's entirely possible the group may try to find the ruins without you while you, um, rot in a cell for a little while.  I'll try to make your jail-time interesting anyway. 


And we’ve been running this for almost 4 months now, so I want to ask… is there anything I could be doing differently, to make the game more enjoyable?  Posting more often I probably can’t manage, but anything else?  Any constructive criticism, even if it crushes my fragile ego, is welcome 


Sorry that Guilt Puppy and Paxus hasn’t been involved… these combats are taking awhile, but look pretty much over now.  I tried to give Gwyn something to do; I was originally going to have the howling thing track the party to their campsite, but thought that shouldn’t be automatic.  So when I gave Gwyn a roll for how well he covered your tracks, he rolled very high, so I tried to get Gwyn to go to it.  It’s fine that he didn’t, I don’t mind anyone avoiding encounters, it just wouldn’t have made much sense for anything else to happen at the campsite besides that.


And I don’t really give XP, but 4 months seems a reasonable amount of time for everyone to go up a level, even if we’ve only gone through, yeesh, 2 days game time.  What do you guys think, ready to advance a level?

If yes, then, I want to discuss something about half-ogres.  I’m pretty convinced that they should be a +2 level adjustment; being large is worth one, and the increased stats are definitely worth another.  However, I personally don’t mind if one PC is effectively one level higher than the rest, unless there are any players who have a problem with it.  I’m really hoping this won’t cause any bad feelings or friction, but if anyone has problems with Alicia effectively being 5th level while the rest of you are 4th , please say so and maybe we can convince Serpenteye to keep Alicia at her current level.  But if no one cares, I don’t mind her advancing a level along with the rest of you.


So… tell me what you all think.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 23, 2004)

I'd not object to advancing a level, but I'm of two minds about Alicia.  The extra muscle will help in fights, but being an evil party, the possibility of intraparty conflict may arise, and she'd have a bit of an edge if she started things (admittedly, she can be outwitted or outranged fairly easily, so it's not gamebreaking if she's a level higher, either for your purposes or ours.).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 23, 2004)

Well, for Lydia's purposes, she has no desire to get into further conflict with the city guard, particularly because they know she was involved in killing a celestial.  And because the meeting with the dwarf went sour, she's cutting her losses and going to find the ruins.  So if Alicia and Sunedilar come back, she'll have an explanation, but she doesn't expect them to be back for a while, if at all.  And why share the pretties if she doesn't have to?  

And I would very much be up for going up a level.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 23, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> And we’ve been running this for almost 4 months now, so I want to ask… is there anything I could be doing differently, to make the game more enjoyable?  Posting more often I probably can’t manage, but anything else?  Any constructive criticism, even if it crushes my fragile ego, is welcome




No, not really. I've enjoyed this game, it's one of my favourites. I like your gaming-style and the way you write. 




			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> And I don’t really give XP, but 4 months seems a reasonable amount of time for everyone to go up a level, even if we’ve only gone through, yeesh, 2 days game time.  What do you guys think, ready to advance a level?




   Wow... No XP... Alicia just had the fight of her life, defeating 8 opponents of equal or higher than her own CR all by herself, and all she's getting are a couple of potions. 
But really, it's the role-playing that matters. And I have enjoyed this game, so wether or not she gains a level or loses one it's no big deal. After all, she knows nothing about levels or XPs.  



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> If yes, then, I want to discuss something about half-ogres.  I’m pretty convinced that they should be a +2 level adjustment; being large is worth one, and the increased stats are definitely worth another.  However, I personally don’t mind if one PC is effectively one level higher than the rest, unless there are any players who have a problem with it.  I’m really hoping this won’t cause any bad feelings or friction, but if anyone has problems with Alicia effectively being 5th level while the rest of you are 4th , please say so and maybe we can convince Serpenteye to keep Alicia at her current level.  But if no one cares, I don’t mind her advancing a level along with the rest of you.
> 
> So… tell me what you all think.




I don't need convincing, I know Alicia is powerful and I'll go along with whatever you guys think is best. Just consider that Alicia knows nothing, is nothing, outside of battle, and if you try to balance everybody's combat-ability she'll have a lot less total ability and viability than everybody else.
I'm not going to act like a jerk about this, though, so do whatever you like and I'll still be here.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 23, 2004)

Well as far as levelling, that's cool with me.  Alicia can level too, I don't care about one level difference.  As for the ruins, that's something altogether different.  Looking back at the posts, Aligor mentioned some ruins outside of town, but did not say where or how far to them.  If they wanna go looking for them, go right ahead, but without knowing direction or distance, I can only see about a 1% chance of finding them.  But then again, that's the DM's choice.

As for jail time, I guess it won't be his first, lol.  He probably knows which guards hate him and which one's can sneak him things in.  Plus, he still has to be questioned by what's his name.  Mordrin?  Well, accodring to Aligor, all he did was kill a guy that attacked him and killed his dog.  Looks like self defense to me.  As for the two guys in Rusty's place, he was there and Rusty told him to stay out of it.  And for the celestial, he had just arrived when that thing was brought down by the others.  If that's guilty by association, then oh well.  Aligor has a few comments to Mordrin should he ask questions and has some possible variations of the truth.  I would like to see how this whole thing with the law fares out.

But the fact that HEX IS DEAD is a good one to know!!!  At least he kept his word, slaying the little runt...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm fine with leveling (of course ) - and fine with Alicia being a level higher as well. 1 level doesn't matter to me, and, well, I have issues with ECL as they are that I am not going to get into at the moment because it would be a long discussion. So I say give her the level, she earned it. 

And I am highly, highly enjoying the game and the RPing. In fact, I was just chortling to my roommates last night about T'aria. 

Suggestions.... Offhand, I can't think of anything, really. Except possibly getting the timelines back into the same one, 'cause it's a bit more confusing than I thought - but it seems about impossible with the number of PCs in the number of groups we have right now. Maybe periodically post a timeline update?  I think that would do it.  Please keep in mind that the only reason I bring it up is because you really seem to want feedback. Otherwise, I would never have mentioned it.  This is my favorite PBP game right now.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 24, 2004)

Straight leveling is fine by me, as well, and I look forward to getting back in the game. (Alev is quickly becoming one of my favorite characters.)

I'd like to give some constructive criticism, if I can think of any... I like that you've finally started breaking up the posts a bit more to reflect the different situations. I think I've come to like how often the group splits off as well, even though it initially bugged me a little... But it still gets to be hard to follow. (maybe we actually need sub-threads for this game?)

One "complaint," is that the game is a bit too combat-heavy... Not that combat is inherently bad or anything, nor am I calling this game hack-n-slash, I just find that it makes PbP really draggingly slow. IME, it's best to prune off everything but the most significant encounters that you'd find in a regular game. Not sure how anyone else feels about this, and it's by no means a gamebreaker for me, but it's worth considering.

Also, re: Alicia's power level, I'd like to say that it doesn't bother me one way or the other if she doesn't balance well with the rest of the group -- Alev is someone I'd like to play as more of a supporting character, with occasional bouts of utility (you know, a rogue), anyway. However, I think it really falls onto the more battle-oriented characters' players to determine if she's "overpowered".

Anyway, great to get back into the game, and don't worry about the lack of stuff to do for a while -- like I said, this game can get a bit overwhelming, so the break wasn't entirely unwelcome  And if it wasn't clear already from the subtext: I'm _very_ impressed at how well you're running this game, especially (but not only) in light of the difficulties involved: A big party, a party that splits off frequently, a verbose group of players (great to have, as a DM, but hard to keep up with), and a combat-heavy storyline, all things that are difficult to manage, have been managed exceedingly well. Hats off.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm reading this first... So some of this could be old in replies.



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Should I assume Lydia and Accalon have no interest in the whores and guards, and just skip ahead to you guys going to the camp in the forest?




Nonsense!  Accalon is always interested in whores...   Of course he needs Lydia to say something for him to see them...  (I guess Lydia’s assets have distracted him.)



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> That’s probably best since the Alicia thing has gotten so far ahead time-wise (I was trying to give you guys an opportunity to help her).  But is that what you two are doing, or are there other plans?




Accalon has little planned...  He would still like to rescue Loni and the others but he can't do Brie's chores by himself...  So who knows what he has planed...  Well after Lydia. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Accalon, was there anything else you wanted to do in flashback?




For the sake of sanity.... no.  The to times where just two different they would never mesh if Accalon continued down the other path much longer...  (He would probably have bought some supplies but that's about it.)



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> And we’ve been running this for almost 4 months now, so I want to ask… is there anything I could be doing differently, to make the game more enjoyable?




Nope, I have no complaints, you're doing a wonderful job!  

My absenace and slowness on the board has been cause by other things. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> And I don’t really give XP, but 4 months seems a reasonable amount of time for everyone to go up a level, even if we’ve only gone through, yeesh, 2 days game time.  What do you guys think, ready to advance a level?




Sure am!


----------



## Telsar (Sep 25, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> So if Alicia and Sunedilar come back, she'll have an explanation, but she doesn't expect them to be back for a while, if at all.




If I remember correctly, Lydia left camp before Alicia left.  Not that it makes any difference to anything, but I don't think Lydia knows Alicia's not still there with Gwyn and Alev.


OK, looks like everyone's ready to level, so have at it.    (Including Alicia; no major objections from anyone, and I'm curious how many more people she can kill with a few more hit points in her  ).  The Rogues's Gallery thread was here , so adjust as you will.  If anyone wants to add an entirely new class, like if Aligor wants to add a level of Wizard, I'd like to find some justification for it in-character (a very instructive cellmate, perhaps  ), but anyone just raising an existing class won't need any explanations.  If anyone is striving for a particular prestige class, I'd ask that you tell me in advance; I'd probably OK most unless it was terribly unbalanced, but if you start taking skills and feats in order to get one, make sure I'll be approving it first.

When raising a level, HPs are 3/4 max HPs for the die, so D4=+3, D6=+5, D8=+6, D10=+8, and D12=+9.  Plus your Con bonus of course.

With the new level, Alev is now 5th level, with a -1 Level adjustment, and so gains no feat or ability score.  Accalon, Aligor, Lydia, and Sunedilar are now 4th level, with no adjustment, giving them a +1 bonus to one ability score.  Alicia is now 3rd level, with a +2 level adjustment, and so gains a feat.  Gwyn and T'aria have a choice: become a stronger "half-demon", gaining the benefits of a +2 level adjustment instead of +1, with no change in hit dice (or anything that HD affects, like feats, ability scores, skill points, hit points, etc.), or stay with their current half-demon abilities and become 3rd level, with the same +1 level adjustment, and gain a feat.

Hope that wasn't all too confusing. 

Since Serpenteye seemed disappointed about no XP, I'd like to explain my reasoning for it, but anyone who isn't interested in a long rant can skip the next paragraph:

I don't give out XP because I generally run my games based on players' motivations for their characters.  The PCs chooses the goals for what they want to do, and I can't reward or penalize anyone for how they play their character.  For example, in the Boone fight, Aligor went on a solo-quest to kill Hex, Sunedilar decided it was honorable to help the dwarf survive, and T'aria, Lydia, and Accalon all decided avoiding the guards was a priority.  They all played by their character's motivations; I couldn't give one or another more XP, unless I want to encourage players to play their characters a certain way, and that's just not my style.  Events and consequences in the game might encourage certain behaviors, but XP won't.  Anyway, that's my rant... hopefully everyone ignored it. 

Any questions about adding a level to your character, you can put here.  And I'd ask that when you're done (no hurry at all though), tell me here so I can check it over and then update my own copy of your character sheets.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 25, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> OK, looks like everyone's ready to level, so have at it.    (Including Alicia; no major objections from anyone, and I'm curious how many more people she can kill with a few more hit points in her  ).




 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Since Serpenteye seemed disappointed about no XP, I'd like to explain my reasoning for it, but anyone who isn't interested in a long rant can skip the next paragraph:
> 
> I don't give out XP because I generally run my games based on players' motivations for their characters.  The PCs chooses the goals for what they want to do, and I can't reward or penalize anyone for how they play their character.  For example, in the Boone fight, Aligor went on a solo-quest to kill Hex, Sunedilar decided it was honorable to help the dwarf survive, and T'aria, Lydia, and Accalon all decided avoiding the guards was a priority.  They all played by their character's motivations; I couldn't give one or another more XP, unless I want to encourage players to play their characters a certain way, and that's just not my style.  Events and consequences in the game might encourage certain behaviors, but XP won't.  Anyway, that's my rant... hopefully everyone ignored it.




I'm sorry about my last post, I realise I was a bit rude to you and I apologize for that. I really don't have any reason to complain about this game. It has been, and continues to be, a lot of fun. You are the DM and I will respect that in the future. Your reasoning is sound.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 25, 2004)

Ok Lydia is leveled up and ready to get back to camp.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 25, 2004)

Alev is updated. And back at camp. He and Gwyn are having a tickling contest, I'm sure.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 25, 2004)

Alicia is updated, and obcenely powerful  . I think next time it's time to gain a level Alicia will stay behind and let the others catch up. Her HPs are pretty decent now, anyway, and will remain competitive even while the other characters level up.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 25, 2004)

Gwyn is updated, and not much scarier.


----------



## Cepter (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry, haven't checked OOC in awhile, new school year and new house taking up far too much time.

Leveling is good. If there's a length to the Rogue's gallery around, I'll make the changes tonight after painting at the new house. Gotta look at my 3.5 book and figure out all the available options.

And now, to escape, if I can.

Update: Leveling is done, a point added to Dex. Hopefully that'll help me start hitting a bit more often.

And I am totally fine with the any and all leveling, and the game itself. It's fun to be evil, even when you have that pesky "honor" to deal with.


----------



## Telsar (Sep 27, 2004)

I checked those characters who have raised a level.  Comments:

Guilt Puppy:  Everything looks fine

Serpenteye: your attack bonuses were 2 off on your character sheet before (although we've been using the right ones IC I think), and when you added one to them (for the level increase) their still two off.  With no feat modifiers, it should be +9 (+3 BAB, +6 Str, +1 MW, -1 Large)
And why couldn't you take a feat like Iron Will?  Two-Handed Power Strike is going to hurt all my NPCs!    j/k, the feat's fine.

Paxus: I get Gwyn's HPs as 26, not 24.  Probably forgot your Con bonus

Isida: On Lydia, I total 27 skill ranks spent, with 28 ranks available. Probably forgot the one bonus for behing human.

Cepter: Dex of 13 doesn't change your Dex modifier; it's still +1.  Your AC is still right though at 17 (+6 from armor, +1 Dex).  Your Base Attack Bonus should be +4, increasing the attack bonus on all your attacks by +1.  And your saves should be Fortitude +5, Reflex +2, and Will +1

Everyone else:  no hurry.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 27, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Serpenteye: your attack bonuses were 2 off on your character sheet before (although we've been using the right ones IC I think), and when you added one to them (for the level increase) their still two off.  With no feat modifiers, it should be +9 (+3 BAB, +6 Str, +1 MW, -1 Large)
> And why couldn't you take a feat like Iron Will?  Two-Handed Power Strike is going to hurt all my NPCs!    j/k, the feat's fine.




I don't know what I was thinking when I wrote that... Well, anwyay, it's been corrected.

Bah! Alicia doesn't need puny Iron Will, (she's pretty safe from Charms and Holds at our level). She needs to kill all the stupid little humans in a single blow!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 27, 2004)

Sorry for the delay, but life's busy right now.  Aligor will probably go up in a level of Barbarian.  Not too sure, but that's the most likely right now.  He needs the hit points and that uncanny dodge is a nice feat.  I will try to get him updated before Wednesday at the latest.  It depends on if I go home before then or not...


Telsar, great game by the way.  I really don't know where Aligor is going now, since his plan was to kill Hex.  now he doesn't have anything to do except wait around and see what happens.  Apparently to him, from looking around, he is the only one here.  From his warrior state of mind, that is unacceptable.  Let the interrogation begin....


----------



## Cepter (Sep 28, 2004)

Fixed the Dex issue, got a little ahead of myself there!

I'll do skills sometime tonight most likely, once my grading is done.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 30, 2004)

Sorry I haven't been around lately, been a bit busy.  I'll post soon... I figured it could wait a bit because it's solo. I've been swamped lately. 

(And I realize you weren't trying to rush me, I just wanted to give an update. )


----------



## Cepter (Sep 30, 2004)

Just to let you all know, I'm moving to a new house on Saturday, and my phone line won't be hooked up until Tuesday, according to the missus (who's been handling that), so I may have a bit of a lapse.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm still alive...  I'm sort of waiting on Isida to address Alev...  Their friends, and Alev and Accalon is at best an acquaintance... (post 286)


----------



## Telsar (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey guys,

The group is kind of stalled right now, and I guess I'm trying to light a fire under some of you so we can continue.   Isida, I think Accalon is expecting 'payment for services rendered' from Lydia, and since I don't _think_ Accalon is planning on going to the ruins, that would best be resolved now.  But maybe I'm wrong, and Accalon does plan on going.

Also, Accalon was told by Brie that Lord Vandior Moonstrider would have a job for a group of adventurers that would allow him to pay back Brie, with plenty of money left over for the party who does it.  But of course, that would mean skipping the ruins for now and possibly being seen in town, where things are going to be much hotter after all the thefts and killings.  So you guys very well might not want to do that.

Girdra, the female dwarf, has a rough idea where the ruins are, but it will take probably an extra week or two of searching that wouldn't be necessary if you had Aligor's map.

Fangor: on Aligor, I'm going to wait a bit to make sure the party isn't doing anything that could involve the dwarf, like trying to rescue you or even just staying in town, before I continue with you a day or two later, when you see the magistrate.  Question:  you more than likely will still have your map... if you're freed, would you head for the ruins yourself?  Or would you prefer if Boone had some other work for you?


I've noticed, the group planning stages is what really slows down PBPs, especially ours.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 2, 2004)

For Aligor, he is in somewhat of a turning point.  He has the option to go to the ruins, which he was intent on doing before he met the group.  Now, since they are headed to the ruins without him, as he sees at the present moment, he either can let them go around lost, and have a chance to have his ruins searched and plundered without him, or he can head out on his own, with the intent to plunder them himself.  If he ran into the others, then that would be a real tricky situation, as that would deifinately show him that they left him for dead, and intent on 'robbing' him of his ruins.  

The other option is to sit and wait, hopefully getting out of this jail after a few days.  This dwarf would go to Boone, tell him that there's a possibility of Sunedilar being the one who plundered Boone's place.  That should light a fire under Boone.  After all, Aligor now has to look out for himslef and nobody else, as his recent trials have shown him that his once thought friend is not as much a warrior as he would have liked to believe.  

Or there is that OTHER option....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> The group is kind of stalled right now, and I guess I'm trying to light a fire under some of you so we can continue.   Isida, I think Accalon is expecting 'payment for services rendered' from Lydia, and since I don't _think_ Accalon is planning on going to the ruins, that would best be resolved now.  But maybe I'm wrong, and Accalon does plan on going.




That is correct for the most part, Accalon is expecting payment but he also realizes that without a group, something they do not have, that he cannot do Brie's jobs...  He also realize that with the heat turned up like this that it’s not a smart idea to be stay in the town... So the ruins are looking like a better idea than they where before.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 4, 2004)

Leveled T'aria up in Rogue... not much changed.

Also, question: Did Shadow tell me to rent a room at the Cubbyhole, or just meet her there? I'm adverse to digging through 15 pages of IC posts, was hoping you'd just give me a hint?


----------



## Telsar (Oct 4, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Also, question: Did Shadow tell me to rent a room at the Cubbyhole, or just meet her there? I'm adverse to digging through 15 pages of IC posts, was hoping you'd just give me a hint?




Not that I remember everything perfectly either,   but I think the main thing was the meeting there the next day (the current day, in the "current" threads) for lunch, but she suggested it would also be a good place to get a room if you were needing one.  In the flashback, I'm just wondering if you're taking a room at the rundown, rat-infested (I think one just ran over your foot) Cubbyhole.  An Intelligence roll of 14 tells you that if this place has a connection with Shadow's organization, who like to find, and keep, secrets, then the rundown appearance might be just to keep random people-off-the-street away.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 4, 2004)

Aligor's sheet is updated.  Another level of Barbarian.  Uncanny Dodge, 4 skill points, on ein Intimidate, 3 in Listen, bab +1, strength +1, 12hp (1d12*.75=9+3con=12), +1 Fortitude, Grapple +7, Updated Flat Footed AC for Uncanny Dodge.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Telsar (Oct 5, 2004)

Did some checking of the updated character sheets:

Fangor: breastplate gives +5 armor, not +6.  The Masterwork aspect lowers the Armor Check penalty, but doesn't affect AC.  Therefore, total AC should be 19.  And you raised you BAB, but didn't include it in your weapon summary: should be +8 with waraxe, +6 with shortbow

Goddess FallenAngel: unless I added wrong, I think you have 2 more skill ranks unspent.  Looks like you added 8, and you should have got 1 more for half-human, and 1 more for your Int bonus.


Gwyn's HPs are still low; Alicia, Sunedilar, and Lydia are OK; and Accalon hasn't been updated.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Accalon hasn't been updated.




Yeah, I'm a slacker... I'll either do it after the game or tomorrow night... The wife works then so I should have lots of time.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 5, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Did some checking of the updated character sheets:
> 
> Fangor: breastplate gives +5 armor, not +6. The Masterwork aspect lowers the Armor Check penalty, but doesn't affect AC. Therefore, total AC should be 19. And you raised you BAB, but didn't include it in your weapon summary: should be +8 with waraxe, +6 with shortbow



It's +1 MW Breastplate.  Not just MW Preastplate.
Yes, I forgot the Attacks increase.  I will fix today.  Thanks.


----------



## Telsar (Oct 6, 2004)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> It's +1 MW Breastplate.  Not just MW Preastplate.




OK, that was confusing since all magic armor, by default, is Masterwork, so I figured if you listed it as MW, it wasn't magical.


BTW, on the group travelling, if there's anything I need to know about party formation during travel, let me know.  For example, if someone is always in the lead, always in the rear, neither, or if someone typically scouts ahead of the rest of the group, give me a heads up.  I'll assume you camp at night, and take generally equal shifts on watch, unless you tell me otherwise.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 8, 2004)

Telsar - Thanks for the correction on the skill points. Come to think of it, I probably didn't enter them... I've been moving through a daze lately, seems like. *lol* B.S. - No comments from the peanut gallery!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> B.S. - No comments from the peanut gallery!




Oh milady I think right about now Telsar, and half the group would take any comment from me, but with a heavy lean towards an IC one...  

To be honest, I'm very far behind in reading this thread, or really any of my games...  The good news is that I should be caught up by Saturday, translation my wife works Friday night, and all day Saturday...    (Yes, I'm rather happy about it....  I'm a bad husband.  )


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 8, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> BTW, on the group travelling, if there's anything I need to know about party formation during travel, let me know.  For example, if someone is always in the lead, always in the rear, neither, or if someone typically scouts ahead of the rest of the group, give me a heads up.  I'll assume you camp at night, and take generally equal shifts on watch, unless you tell me otherwise.




Alicia will guard the rear of the group. She cannot move as fast than the others since she's the only one not mounted and she wants to stay out of sight of anyone the group encounters.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2004)

Telsar, I hate to do it but I just can't seem to find the time to catch up on this game...  That and a few other reasons have me wanting to drop this game.


----------



## Telsar (Oct 12, 2004)

Sorry for the delay, everyone.  A combination of real-life getting in the way, and waiting for Paxus to possibly respond about either the poison needle or the animal following the party.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Telsar, I hate to do it but I just can't seem to find the time to catch up on this game...  That and a few other reasons have me wanting to drop this game.





That's extremely disappointing     I really enjoyed the interactions between Accalon and the various NPCs (Loni, Brie, Modrin).  If any of these "other reasons" involve how the game is progressing, I'd certainly be willing to try and change things to keep you around.  But if it's other distractions, real-life or otherwise, I understand.  It's just a game, and there are more important things out there.


And, um, on the subjects of disappointments and people not responding, now that a large part of the group is together (Alicia, Sunedilar, Lydia, Alev, and Gwyn), I notice some people are able to respond everyday just about, and some very seldomly.  What's the best way to resolve that?  Split up the group further, so those who can post often aren't slowed down by the others?  Or NPC people more often when they can't participate?

And is the lack of participation a sign of waning interest?  I know it's a bit discouraging for me.  One thing I really liked about the original game and characters, was their ability to interact with each other extensively, even without GM participation.  But that doesn't seem to be the case now.  I'd hate for this game to die, and as long as there are PCs who have things they want to do, it won't, but is there something we can do to keep the players' interest levels up?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> That's extremely disappointing     I really enjoyed the interactions between Accalon and the various NPCs (Loni, Brie, Modrin).  If any of these "other reasons" involve how the game is progressing, I'd certainly be willing to try and change things to keep you around.  But if it's other distractions, real-life or otherwise, I understand.  It's just a game, and there are more important things out there.




I sent you an email that went over my reasons for leaving but your disappointments are my own also...  

To continue on just seems forced to me but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Cepter (Oct 13, 2004)

As for myself, I'm finally back! It took forever for me to get a phone hooked up at my new house, so today is my first day back online. Hopefully any kinks will be worked out shortly (like the fact that my computer locks up every time I try to play a game for more than five minutes).

So, what'd I miss?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2004)

For me it's been since the group was so divided I got into the habit of not reading anything that didn't immediately pertain to me, and then I kept missing things, and thinking I didn't have anything to respond to, and then before I knew it a week had gone by...  And I started a new job and my internet company is doing some upgrades and the network has been down.  So... I have a passel of excuses.  But, needless to say I shall try to be more involved in the future.


----------



## Telsar (Oct 13, 2004)

Cepter said:
			
		

> So, what'd I miss?




Not much.   Your last post I think was bringing Girdra, the odorous dwarf, to the forest and the party.  Girdra says she has a rough idea where the ruins are you wanted to find, and since you never got Aligor's map, that's pretty much the only way to find them.  She said you'd have to cross the Glind River (map is here ); she wanted to do it near your destination, near the Norenal Steppe, but the party decided it would be better to travel parallel to the road heading north, then cross the bridge there.  After 2 days travel, you're now at that bridge.  It's a bit narrow (20'), and 70' above water level, so the mounts need Ride or Handle Animal checks to get them across.  And during the 2 days, Gwyn spotted an animal following the group, although he only just now mentioned it to the party.

And that's pretty much where we are.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 13, 2004)

I didn't notice that I'd spotted the animal until the second time it was mentioned; my apologies.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 13, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> And is the lack of participation a sign of waning interest?  I know it's a bit discouraging for me.  One thing I really liked about the original game and characters, was their ability to interact with each other extensively, even without GM participation.  But that doesn't seem to be the case now.  I'd hate for this game to die, and as long as there are PCs who have things they want to do, it won't, but is there something we can do to keep the players' interest levels up?




I'm still interested in this game, and I'll stay around. Alicia, on the other hand, is easily distracted and has a tendency to wander off when she grows bored. I'm up for a little solo-adventuring if things slow down too much with the rest of the party.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 14, 2004)

I am still very interested in this game - in my case it is pure real life getting in the way. Since I started this game, I've changed jobs, and my hours worked/week has gone up about 10, plus I'm helping a friend start a new business... I'm just getting swamped.

I still want to continue playing, and I apologize that it takes me so long to post. Although, I've noticed that this is the fastest moving of all the PBP games I have ever been in. 

I think that you are doing a very good job, Telsar, and this is one of the most highly enjoyable games I have been in. If I am distressing you, though, let's talk about it.  Email: goddessfallenangel at comcast.net

I am sorry to hear that B.S. is dropping the game, though.  I never see you online anymore, or hear from you at all! *pout* But I can understand.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey... Does anyone feel like conquering the world? Driving your enemies in front of you and hearing the lamentation of their women (men, children, puppies)? It's the finest thing in life, you know, if Conan and Alicia are to be believed... 

Please take a look at my new game in this forum, I need a lot of powerhungry players.
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105726

---
Sorry for the oot, Telsar .


----------



## Telsar (Nov 6, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Sorry for the oot, Telsar .




No problem, Serpenteye, this thread needed a bump anyway.   I've been reading your campaign idea with interest, but it seems way too complex for me to get into, especially with how little free time I seem to have, and how little I know about Greyhawk.  But I wish the campaign luck.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks .

I hope Alicia can get back to the battle before it's over, she'd be so disappointed if she didn't get to kill anyone else.


----------



## Telsar (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey guys,

I'm sorry about this, but I'm going to have to stop running the game for the near future at least.  A combination of some hectic real-life situations, and just a lack of creative drive on my part makes it where I have to quit.

In another month or two, when the real-life stuff is taken care of, I'll probably come back; at that point I could resume the game, or it might be better for my creativity if I started a new game from the ground up.  My lack of inspiration may be coming from the fact that I took over this game when it lost its DM, and starting something new of my own might help.

It's been a lot of fun, and I will be back, once life allows.  If anyone wants to recruit a new DM for the Puppy-Kicking PCs, please do.  And thanks to you all for playing.


Telsar
telsar@mchsi.com


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey, sorry about my absence - and sorry to hear that the game is ending.  I enjoyed it while it lasted, Telsar, and hope things work out for you. I do understand time off, though.

Email me should it start back up: tariashadow at gmail.com.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 24, 2004)

Damn, this is bad news... I'll miss this game. Alicia will still be around when you come back.


----------

